# Finding shows?



## JaneyWaney9 (Jun 7, 2010)

I know there are often flyers and stuff about shows, but that is really not the case in my area. I'm the only one in my barn that shows, so its really up to me. 

We have a few clubs in my area, and I usually do shoes through there.

Are there websites that give you shows within a certain radius? I've looked at HorseShowCentral.com and GoShowMichigan.com a lot, but those shows listed end up being at least 3 hrs away.
I live in Michigan, if that makes any difference.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

From the local clubs in your area, find out about a circuit or what association they belong to and what other clubs do as well. From that, you can get a listing of what clubs are holding shows. Like in my province, any kind of show I would go to, would be sanctioned under Horse Council of BC (governed by Equine Canada rules), I can get a listing for any club in BC and their show schedules.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

what waresbear said. Also check out horseshowsonline.com. It's mainly a sight to post results but it might show you some show grounds in your area that will host shows again. 
But the easiest thing would probably be to ask a trainer in your area.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh and if you do rated shows USEF.org has a calender with all the shows in your zone.


----------



## RBOlena (Feb 17, 2013)

I would like to hear these answers too. I also live in Michigan and find it really hard to find shows. In what area do you live? I might know some shows that you could go to!


----------



## LAhorses (Jan 5, 2012)

I live in Michigan and I have found them on the fairgrounds websites, open horse shows online, tack stores and also I believe its called saddle up its a magazine found at tack stores or tsc.


----------

